# Hackberry Chair



## Augray (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi All,

Here is a dining chair that I made from some hackberry we milled up. It is jointed with pegs and glue. It planed and finished quite well really...my first attempt at a chair, and there were a few hiccups but all in all turned out better than I expected. The hardest part was getting the back legs to be the same size/shape. I didn't have any thick enough stock to just cut one then split it, so I took two boards and tried cutting one out to use as a reference for the other on the router by clamping a rough cut piece to it, but the router would just gouge or cut at an angle, or the clamps would slip a little, or both. I ended up just winging it and getting it close with hand tools and sanding. I should have just clamped two boards together and taken it to the bandsaw and then filed them down.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 11, 2020)

Looks great,good job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 11, 2020)

Very cool! Love the coloring in that wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## djg (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks Great. I haven't seen too many items made from Hackberry. Nice grain. I've got some boards but they don't have nearly the color of yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 12, 2020)

Wood is very attractive! Will you be making more chairs to try and match this one, I.e.., a set of dining chairs? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2020)

That is real nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice work! I like that design...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Augray (Jul 12, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Wood is very attractive! Will you be making more chairs to try and match this one, I.e.., a set of dining chairs? Chuck


Yes I am working on a second one to go with it, but this project put a pretty good dent in my current stock of hackberry so will have to wait for some more stock to dry out before making a set of four.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jul 13, 2020)

That may be the best looking hackberry I have seen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Augray (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi y'all - the seat panels are starting to separate a bit, do you have any suggestions as to how to mitigate at this stage of the game? The wood was milled over a year ago and had been air drying ever since. They're joined with dowels and glue. I was thinking maybe some sort of cleats on the underside?


----------

